# Mhf Morroco "desert Detours" Rally This September



## ENIGMA656 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Just wondering who is going on the MHF Morroco trip this september,with a view to getting myself organised, and such questions insurance,breakdown cover,medical and travel insurance etc.

I would love some help,and would love to hear from other people who are going, to exchange some tips and ideas on what to expect!!

Regards.

Kevin and Jane.


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi we have booked the September Trip 21 days ?. we already have ADAC breakdown cover and will be swapping our vehicle insurance to Comfort from Adrian flux in June when it expires and we will prob do single trip cover with LV as you can have up to 365 days single trip we hope to leave lat June and return mid Oct.

Regards 
Mark and Jacqueline


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

You'll have an awful lot of fun and will be amazed by how friendly & helpful the Moroccans are. Not to mention the stunning country!

Ray's a pain in the butt though, but say Hi from me tell him I'm still watching him from afar! :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## ENIGMA656 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for your advice Mark and Jacqueline,we are prob not far from you as we live just outside Chesterfield.

Wish we were going on a long tour, but have had to settle for 5 weeks, as this is the maximum time i can get off work.

We are sailing from portsmouth to Santander on 27th August, then travelling down spain for the meet on the 1st sept. We will end the tour,and spend a week or so in morroco/spain,before sailing back on the 30th Sept.

Have you done this trip before?


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Kevin and Jane you have private message


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Two days to go !! the Dover Calais ferry's booked for the 27th of june and a steady saunter down through France and Spain to meet up with everyone for Morocco in September ........ Were So Exited..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Safe journey...see ya later !

G


----------



## ENIGMA656 (Nov 14, 2011)

have a good trip and will see you in spain.

kev and jane


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Have a great time, we have been on two DD tours and loved them. You can find a bit of info and a video on my blog - link below.

Say Hi to Ray from Chris and Annie!


----------



## JayBe (Jul 17, 2010)

*MHF Morocco Desert Detours September 2012*

We leave Plymouth on 26 August and will meander down from Santander to arrive at Algeciras on 31 August. At the end of the organised tour we hope to spend a few days on the coast, before returning to Spain and another meander back to Santander, for the ferry on the 10th October. ( and back to decorating, etc., etc..)

It is the first organised tour we have been on, so we look forward to meeting everyone on the 1st September.

John and Jennie


----------

